# Death Korps of Kreig



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about where I can find stories about the Death Korps? My friend wants to start them up and wants to read about them before he starts but I am having a hard time finding him anything to read. Any help would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Imperial armour books volumes 5,6 and presumably 7. I don't think there is much else though.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, the Imperial Armor books - by Forgeworld, not Black Library - for the Siege of Vraks are the only real Death Korps fiction that you'll find, I think.

I could point you in the direction of some magnificent fan fiction by a fellow named Richard Marsden on the subject, though, if you so desire...


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

I would really appreciate that, he just wants to read about them and anything else to hook him further into the hobby while we are deployed is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Here you go!

http://rmarsden.webs.com/warhammer40000fiction.htm


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Death Korps of Krieg are in Warriors of Ultramar, only supporting characters but it tells you a bit about them.


----------

